# Band Photo Shoot.



## ajcstudio (May 18, 2009)

Well a childhood friend from boyscouts(yea yea i know) has his own band and wants me to do a photo shoot for promos and photos at their gigs. I dont wanna charge too much being the guy is a really cool guy and i know him.And if i hook a good deal i will be their photographer for good. So I tryin to figure what a good price to charge and how to charge, is it a flat price or a sitting fee for shoots and they buy the images they want.

So please help me i have searched google but i want the opinion of the oooh soo great members of TPF.

btw Bad Apples Music | Baltimore's Independent Rock Band 
if ya wanna look at their site and get a feel for what kind of band they are. Actually not surprisingly bad for what i was expecting.


----------



## ajcstudio (May 18, 2009)

Anyone???


----------



## Jim Gratiot (May 18, 2009)

ajcstudio said:


> Well a childhood friend from boyscouts(yea yea i know) has his own band and wants me to do a photo shoot for promos and photos at their gigs. *I dont wanna charge too much being the guy is a really cool guy and i know him.*And if i hook a good deal i will be their photographer for good. So I tryin to figure what a good price to charge and how to charge, is it a flat price or a sitting fee for shoots and they buy the images they want.


 
Regarding the bolded portion above: this attitude will be the death of your business. As a businessman it puts you in the position of weakness; your clients will sense this and try to lowball you. Over time, this could cost you thousands and thousand of dollars. Don't overcharge them, of course... but don't _undercharge_ them either.

As for this gig... I'd go with a medium-to-low flat rate, just for simplicity. Then use these shots to build your portfolo. Then on the next gig charge a little bit more... and so on and so on.

Good luck.
Jim


----------



## ajcstudio (May 18, 2009)

thanks soo much for the advise. I guess the good thing is they haven't even hinted about lowballing me and he straight up said i want to give you business how much do you charge. He has had photo shoots from other known photographers in the Baltimore area. So i figure to cut a little break and then charge more as they earn more revenue. When i google prices i can't find any so what would you charge i know that all areas are different but i live in a pretty populated area and we arent a small country town.


----------

